# Sundown 1/21/11



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2011)

Greg put up some pics from there this morning.

















Looks like fun.  Wish I was there...


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

Sick day. Second chair with Grassi. Untracked on Gunny. About 5-6". Barely tapped bottom, just enough to make the skiing very easy. Second run, untracked Stinger, third almost untracked Temptor. Then Nor'easter. Great powder bumps with what felt like a gravel base underneath. Powder lasted close to an hour since traffic was light. Even found pockets of untracked on Gunny in the 10 o'clock hour. Then met up with MrMagic and it was off to do some exploring. Then we hit the booter on Stinger a few times and the new course. I even manned up enough finally to hit the Stinger booter and cleanly make the tranny. Bump course needed a lot of traffic, but the seeded piles sorta crumble so it should shape up nice. The kickers are good. No speed needed to hit the tranny. Maybe a bit more pop would be good. Ex bumps were straightline city. Pics coming.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great morning!  Time to blow some snow.... and drink a beer!


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

*Grassi on Nor'easter bumps:*






*Woods:*


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 21, 2011)

new bumps have been stomped out.  they're sking well.  enjoy


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

*Nor'easter bumps*


----------



## mondeo (Jan 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Maybe a bit more pop would be good.


Do they have a jump angle of 26°-30°?

http://www.fis-ski.com/data/document/07-mogul-spec-mog-final.pdf

(I kid, but as they existed Wednesday they didn't have nearly enough kick. Looked like maybe a 10° jump angle, which would be a bit scary to hit with speed given how far down the landing you'd go.)


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Do they have a jump angle of 26°-30°?
> 
> http://www.fis-ski.com/data/document/07-mogul-spec-mog-final.pdf
> 
> (I kid, but as they existed Wednesday they didn't have nearly enough kick. Looked like maybe a 10° jump angle, which would be a bit scary to hit with speed given how far down the landing you'd go.)



I forgot my protractor, or whatever instrument I needed to measure them. All I know is I hit them at my typical snail's pace and made the middle of the tranny without trying. You could probably easily hit them fast enough to reach the start of the bumps after the jumps. They're dial them in I'm sure.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I forgot my protractor, or whatever instrument I needed to measure them. All I know is I hit them at my typical snail's pace and made the middle of the tranny without trying. You could probably easily hit them fast enough to reach the start of the bumps after the jumps. They're dial them in I'm sure.



when you done with that protractor let me use it i have to measure the angle on twisters


----------



## Madroch (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like a great day.  Sorry I missed it!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2011)

Greg said:


>



hard to believe that's connecticut.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was bailing out of the new bump course and a snowboarder (he couldn't have been more then 13 or 14) tried to air it out on the lip at the edge of the course and land in the bump course.  Collision was inevitable so I lowered my shoulder in anticipation of the collision.  I felt HORRIBLE for leveling this kid.  I scooted over to him and did the quick concussion assessment I learned at a course this summer.  He seemed fine, said his leg was hurting a bit.  He popped up and rode away.  My shoulder is tightening up a bit but the manhattan I am sipping on should loosen it up real quick.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

MrMagic said:


> when you done with that protractor let me use it i have to measure the angle on twisters



:lol:

That second rip down the woods was awesome. We stopped once. Well, twice when I got hung up like a tool. Sorry again about that. 6 more inches in there and it will be money.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks shitty.  Glad I didn't go...


----------



## mondeo (Jan 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I forgot my protractor, or whatever instrument I needed to measure them. All I know is I hit them at my typical snail's pace and made the middle of the tranny without trying. You could probably easily hit them fast enough to reach the start of the bumps after the jumps. They're dial them in I'm sure.


I hit the middle of the tranny, alright. Elbows leading into ice after burying a tip on a daffy.

To make it clear: I would've landed easily halfway down the landing but didn't have enough air to do a daffy. They're practically DH race jumps in the amplitude vs. distance department.

One of the park guys saw it from the lift and promised more pop in the morning. I'll be at Killington braving frostbite watching the Dew Tour.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I'll be at Killington braving frostbite watching the Dew Tour.




don't complain, when you're 30, that there aren't any bump comps to enjoy.  You're walking away from your roots.  I find that disappointing.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 21, 2011)

fox 61 was there today here is the clip 

http://www.ctnow.com/videobeta/?watchId=45ca2b92-7d29-4047-8fa1-694863b0c9c9


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Do they have a jump angle of 26°-30°?
> 
> http://www.fis-ski.com/data/document/07-mogul-spec-mog-final.pdf
> 
> (




haha, wow.   I promise never to measure jump angles.  ever.   Those kickers are perfect for what we're doing today.... hosting an intermediate bump gathering where prizes will be given from sweet sponsors.  they are as is so that some one new to the game can roll over, toss a twister and continue on down the lines.  if a good skier or rider is truley good, they will adjust accordingly and dominate the field, smiling as they do so.  

btw... imo... the FIS ruins fun.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> haha, wow.   I promise never to measure jump angles.  ever.   Those kickers are perfect for what we're doing today.... hosting an intermediate bump gathering where prizes will be given from sweet sponsors.  they are as is so that some one new to the game can roll over, toss a twister and continue on down the lines.  if a good skier or rider is truley good, they will adjust accordingly and dominate the field, smiling as they do so.
> 
> btw... imo... the FIS ruins fun.



I like Jarrod.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> I like Jarrod.



+1


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2011)

greg said:


> i like jarrod.



+1,000,000


----------



## mondeo (Jan 22, 2011)

ishovelsnow said:


> haha, wow. I promise never to measure jump angles. ever. Those kickers are perfect for what we're doing today.... hosting an intermediate bump gathering where prizes will be given from sweet sponsors. they are as is so that some one new to the game can roll over, toss a twister and continue on down the lines. if a good skier or rider is truley good, they will adjust accordingly and dominate the field, smiling as they do so.
> 
> btw... imo... the FIS ruins fun.


 
The FIS part was a joke, but it's impossible to do anything where you drop a tip on those, despite the fact that the hang time is enough to throw a daffy twister. Let people come up a little short of the landing area, it won't kill them. Roll the knuckle over so it's easier, or make it a step up if you want to make it easier for people coming up short. But if you get someone who doesn't get a good read for the jump or, under competition conditions, goes bigger than they normally would, overshooting the landing area isn't out of the question. More kick makes the jump safer by reducing the speed at which people land and making the landing area effectively bigger.



Greg said:


> I like Jarrod.


So do I. But those kickers are dangerous.


----------

